
Reddit says Bitfinex insolvent - dustingetz
https://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/comments/8evf7b/bitfinex_appears_to_be_insolvent_popcorn_futures/
======
londons_explore
Reddit has been saying this for years now...

While they might well be right this time, bitfinex has a pretty good history
of not going insolvent every previous time.

